# basement to 2nd floor(resi) need help



## Shockdoc

Look for the wasteline vent stack in the attic , try dropping a chain down next to it.


----------



## Big John

Can't guarantee it won't end in disaster, but I've had good luck pulling sections of baseboard, device covers, doorbells, etc, and getting a flex-bit in the openings to drill down through stud bays.


----------



## CADPoint

If the stairs are over each other, try there.

Depending on age of house you might find mid horizontal supports, and usually with high ceilings.


----------



## HackWork

First, it's 2 floors and then an attic above? Or the attic is the 2nd floor?


With low voltage you have a lot more options, you can run it exposed in a closet and then down thru the wall underneath. Pulling up the floor in a closet is no big deal. You can also run it down the side of the house in an inconspicuous location, as a last resort.


----------



## mikeh32

I might see if i can do the stairs method.... 

I have a long bit, and might go pick up 2 extensions.... I am pretty good with it, so maybe. 

I was hoping to just pull the coax back, tie some string, then re-pull it up... Of course they make the hole the size of the cable. 

I found a few support walls, but they are all blocked with the plywood.


----------



## mikeh32

there is a basement, the middle floor, then the second floor, then the attic. There are also two attics. One above the garage, one above the house part. 

I am trying to figure out a way to do it via the attic to attic way as well. I have 2 cat6a cables already going to my old room here. I am trying to find out if i can install a switch there, then go from there and it would be super easy


----------



## HackWork

A lot of times plumbing is stacked, meaning a bathroom on the second floor is above a bathroom or kitchen below it. You can drop a chain down that chase from the attic to the basement. The chimney also usually has space around it.

If not, then find a wall on the first floor that has a wall directly above it on the second. There's always at least 1 for support, but usually more.

Drill a hole in the top plate in the attic and drop a chain down. Cut a hole at receptacle height in the wall of the room below, pul the chain out some. Drill a hole down thru the bottom plate and then down thru the top plate of the wall underneath it. Drop the chain down that hole. Now go in the basement and drill up thru the bottom plate and with a magnetic wand you should be able to find the chain.

The hole you have to patch on the second floor wall could be use for a receptacle or low voltage. Or just a blank cover plate.


----------



## mikeh32

HackWork said:


> A lot of times plumbing is stacked, meaning a bathroom on the second floor is above a bathroom or kitchen below it. You can drop a chain down that chase from the attic to the basement. The chimney also usually has space around it.
> 
> If not, then find a wall on the first floor that has a wall directly above it on the second. There's always at least 1 for support, but usually more.
> 
> Drill a hole in the top plate in the attic and drop a chain down. Cut a hole at receptacle height in the wall of the room below, pul the chain out some. Drill a hole down thru the bottom plate and then down thru the top plate of the wall underneath it. Drop the chain down that hole. Now go in the basement and drill up thru the bottom plate and with a magnetic wand you should be able to find the chain.
> 
> The hole you have to patch on the second floor wall could be use for a receptacle or low voltage. Or just a blank cover plate.


I might do this method. Just need to clear it with the parents.


----------



## HackWork

mikeh32 said:


> I might do this method. Just need to clear it with the parents.


When drilling down thru the receptacle cutout, it's pretty easy to get thru the bottom plate, but you gotta be careful getting the flexible bit thru the top plate of the wall underneath. This takes a lot of feeling around. 

But in the end, if you pop out of the ceiling or wall, it's just a spackle patch. Make that hole bigger as if you planned to do it whistling2, get the wires thru, then patch it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## mikeh32

Oh, my first time i learned this. 5 holes later, and i got it!

A little trick is a tennis ball on the drill bit, and it works great!


----------



## HackWork

mikeh32 said:


> Oh, my first time i learned this. 5 holes later, and i got it!
> 
> A little trick is a tennis ball on the drill bit, and it works great!


In this instance the tennis ball won't work because you will be going thru your first hole (in the bottom plate) to drill the second in the top plate of the wall underneath. The ball won't fit thru the hole you made, apparently.

But still, I think you will be able to find some type of chase.


----------



## Big John

I just learned about the tennis ball trick on here. Haven't had a chance to try it yet.


----------



## MHElectric

If your just pulling a couple of cat 5 & coax, I'd be inclined to run a stick of 3/4 or 1" PVC on the back side of the house (or somewhere out of plain sight), and just pop in from the basement to the attic. 
Just use an LB at each point. Its just low voltage, dont sweat it.


----------



## HackWork

MHElectric said:


> If your just pulling a couple of cat 5 & coax, I'd be inclined to run a stick of 3/4 or 1" PVC on the back side of the house (or somewhere out of plain sight), and just pop in from the basement to the attic.
> Just use an LB at each point. Its just low voltage, dont sweat it.


Depending on the house and it's condition, I've been known to put a bundle of RG-6 and Cat5e down the side of the house next to the phone, cable and electrical services :whistling2:

Here is one that I found on Google maps that I did about 6 years ago. You could see that I came right out of the soffit and went down the house into the basement. Running horizontally are old antenna and phone wires, I didn't do that.



View attachment 28879


----------



## MHElectric

RG6 is rated for wet locations. I've run it down the side of a house before, and I'd do it again in a heart beat. No big deal.


----------



## gotshokd666

What's the tennis ball trick? I've never heard of it.


----------



## denny3992

Use the return air plenum as a chase... Its onlt low volt...


----------



## mikeh32

I am going through the vent. It goes all the way up. I got plenum cable. It is only 2 cables. Maybe 3.

I tried looking at all other options, and it is just too big of a pain in my ass.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

denny3992 said:


> Use the return air plenum as a chase... Its onlt low volt...


Drill a hole thru a golf ball. Tie a string to the golf ball and roll it thru the return air duct. It will fall to the basement when it finds the vertical duct run. Tie string to wire and pull.


----------



## 360max

Big John said:


> I just learned about the tennis ball trick on here. Haven't had a chance to try it yet.


what is the tennis ball trick?


----------



## mikeh32

you put a tennis ball on the long bit, and it will help keep it in the center when drilling down


----------

